# Music Player in 6.5k range



## alan.alan (Nov 3, 2011)

Folks, 

I am looking for a music player(video playback feature optional).

*Pre requisites:-*

Should have a descent display, because I am used to my Android phone for listening to music!

Should have excellent sound effect(that means not just loud, but a good listening experience. I dont know much about this side.)

Budget - 6.5k

I spend some time googling and my selections are now narrowed down to two models, both from same manufacturer.

*Cowon iAudio 9 and Cowon C2*. Now, my question is which one should I go for? or can you suggest some other models? Also, would it make sense, if I strech my budget to 13.5k and grab an iPod Touch 4th generation? I am wondering, because now a days we can get an Android smart phone with just half of that money!

Also, I am now using my LG Optimus One for listening to music. But one day, I happened to use my friends 2k priced cheap Philips Go gear music player. I really felt astonished by the music effect it gives, when using the same Samsung in-ear earphones I am using with my Optimus One. Why it is so? So is it a wise decision to go for a seperate music player besides my smart phone. I spend 3-4 hours daily listening to music.

Expecting some geekiest replies!

Regards,

Alan


----------



## Krow (Nov 3, 2011)

Phones were never really built keeping audio as the focal point. If you spend so much time on music, get a player. It makes much more sense to have a great sounding player.

Secondly, don't get the iPod touch if you are not going to get a good pair of earphones. You could have a look at Cowon iAudio 10, which released today and see if it is good for your needs. The C2 has 50 hours of battery life and excellent audio quality, but the resiative touch screen might disappoint you. Get it if you are one of those people who just plug in and let the songs play. Else look at the iaudio series if you fiddle with the UI a lot.
As much as a good source is important, good earphones are too. I would suggest you get a decent pair of IEMs with the player since your budget is not tight.
Have you looked at the Cowon J3 by any chance?


----------



## Sarath (Nov 3, 2011)

Krow has put forth most of the points. Even I would say get a pair of good earphones and your aural experience will reach new heights. 

I've seen people using earphones worth 12k on their Sansa clip+ @6k. You can see the importance they command.


----------



## alan.alan (Nov 3, 2011)

> Phones were never really built keeping audio as the focal point. If you spend so much time on music, get a player. It makes much more sense to have a great sounding player.



Get you.

Thanks for your lucid reply! I will check out new iAudio 10. I am more or less towards C2 because it has SD card option, and did you sound like iAudio display is better than C2? 

I did heard about Cowon J3. But I am not ready to spend that much for a non-apple device(please note, I am not an Apple fan and didn't ever used any Apple gadgets!).

Also, can you suggest a good pair of in earphones to use with iAudio or C2?(budget maximum 1.5k)

Also, I found out that iPod Nano 8 GB costs just around 9k. How well it stands with iAudio?(in terms of audio quality)



Sarath said:


> Krow has put forth most of the points. Even I would say get a pair of good earphones and your aural experience will reach new heights.
> 
> I've seen people using earphones worth 12k on their Sansa clip+ @6k. You can see the importance they command.



Does it mean, adding a good pair of in earphones to my Optimus One phone is enough?

I am now using this one Flipkart.com: Philips Headphones Stereo SHE3570WT: Headphone


----------



## Sarath (Nov 3, 2011)

For 1.5k you can look at the brainwavz m1, sennheiser cx180, meelectronics m51 (guess, check once).

IPod nano is not vfm. Only the touch is an absolute beauty.


----------



## Krow (Nov 3, 2011)

Optimus one will never sound half as good as a good audio player no matter what earphone you use.

The touch is a beauty I agree in Nano but it is too expensive for its features.

Before we recommend an earphone, could you describe your music taste. As in do you like bass, treble or do you prefer a balanced sound.

And the display will be better in the iaudio but the quality of the touchscreen will be much lower in c2 than that in your optimus one (which is a capacitive screen).


----------



## prabhu.wali (Nov 3, 2011)

If u truly want a decent audio xperience u want to invest in a good player like cowon C2 whose music quality is on par with the itouch and pair it with a IEM though i've never used a quality IEM,i prefer headphones over'em and if u are investing in headphones say the likes of Grados(i personally own the sr325,yes thats the one in the avatar) u might want to invest in a decent amp like FIIO E7.


----------



## alan.alan (Nov 4, 2011)

> The touch is a beauty I agree in Nano but it is too expensive for its features.



So, as Nano is expensive and I am not ready to spend 13.5k for a music player(touch), I dropped my iPod plan!



> Before we recommend an earphone, could you describe your music taste. As in do you like bass, treble or do you prefer a balanced sound.



First of all, I want to know how both differ. I generally prefer something similar to what I hear in my home 5.1 system and after plugging in my earphones, external sound should not be heard, without damaging my ears much. Also, I *don't like* listening music in high volumes.



> And the display will be better in the iaudio but the quality of the touchscreen will be much lower in c2 than that in your optimus one (which is a capacitive screen)



I read in reviews that, iAudio has some kind of sliding touch sensitive buttons, instead of full touch screen. So is it easy and responsive to use? 

Anyway, I am finally impressed with the new iAudio 10[ MP3 Players, iAUDIO 10 4GB ]. But I did't found any video reviews after googling. I contacted them and they told that it will start shipping from today. But Flipkart has not listed it yet. I am waiting for them to get a better price deal!


----------



## sukant (Nov 4, 2011)

I have ipod touch 4g, sansa clip + and cowon s9 .
Among this my favourite is sansa clip+ ,they have absolutely awesome SQ and perform pretty well with the default earbuds which come with it . I would say dont spend 6.5k on a player . Get clip+ for around 2.5k - 3k and there remains another 3.5k with you , if you are ready to spend 3.9k the brainwavz M3 are absolutely wonderful earphones but if you want to go for value for money earphones go for the brainwavz m2 at 2650.

According to a article on TOI few weeks back , people tend to listen at higher volume to block external sound on earbuds , but since IEM blocks external sound at extremely low volume as well they are good for longer listening at lower volume levels.

M2 is bassier than M3 but interms of detailing the M3 has better overall SQ . But whatever player you buy atleast buy a PL-30 for 1k or a  Brainvawz m1/CX-180 for 1.5k else its waste of buying expensive music players.


----------



## Krow (Nov 5, 2011)

Well the clip+ is a good recommendation but the op needs a decent display, which the clip+ lacks.


----------



## Sarath (Nov 5, 2011)

Just get brainwavz M1. 
You seem to have come to a conclusion on the player.


----------



## manishjha18 (Nov 25, 2011)

pristinenote is selling Sandisk Sansa Clip+ 4GB for Rs.3,950.00..can i get it cheaper anywhere else as i read it retails around 2.8k.
what about sandisk sansa clip zip>>>where to get it and price


----------

